# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Учебные задачки

## za1385093

Всем привет, в этой теме новичок, хотелось бы найти какой-нибудь учебник или что-то подобное с подробным решением задач по *1С 8.3* программированию. Так что бы по шагам все расписывалось. А то в каком-нибудь Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталева  куча теории и описание работы (полезной, кстати), а в сборниках задач одни условия, без даже минимальных примеров решения :(
Найти бы что-то такое, как в школьных учебниках математики. Теория ->Разбор пары задачек по теме -> Самостоятельное решение.
Хочется в этом разобраться, а не сдать на сертификат, так что официальные задачи или нет, значения не имеет, главное чтобы по актуальной 8.3 версии:)

Если вдруг, у кого есть, можете кинуть на почту или тут в ЛС hghn66@mail.ru

----------


## amitin78

Привет. Как успехи? Поделились задачками?

----------


## Михаил38

Привет! http://*************.рф/ здесь есть

----------


## Михаил38

Привет! Ищите курсы-по *************.рф , там есть

----------

